# Aquatic Vita FREE TANK Contest



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Click the image to go to the contest page (off site) to join... or is the term sweepstakes? whatever..

*Disclaime:r* I am *not *running this contest, but its for a free tank so thought I'd share. I spoke with a forum MOD (Russell) before posting to make sure it was ok.

*Please note:* this tank does not come with a filter or heater. Bettas are tropical fish and prefer warm cycled tanks, please get them heater at least. A small filter would also be good but with frequent water changes until a plant is established and absorbing all the ammonia will also work. 
This is a small tank, gallons are not listed but I'm guessing 1-1.5g, if you put a Betta in don't add any other critters. Instead of a betta you can keep small snails in it like ramshorns, pond, or bladder snails.... or small shrimp if you cycle a filter (do not put all 3 kinds in).

I do not know the strength of the small LED light with this tank, but if kept in a window with good direct or indirect sun (or given a proper light to grow plants-feel free to ask for more info on this) there are several small plants that can grow riparium style (roots in water, leaves above water), I will list some I have used below.

*Low light plants:*
Fittonia albivenis
Purple waffle aka Hemigraphis exotica
Dragon's tongue aka Hemigraphis repanda 
Wandering jew (vine) aka Tradescantia zebrine
Pothos (vine)(note its roots get huge and may need to be trimmed back)

*Medium light:*
Friendship plant aka Pilea involucrata
Aluminum plant aka Pilea Cadierei
Prayer plant aka Maranta leuconeura
Polka dot/mosaic plant
Helxine soleirolii
Ruellia brittoniana 'Katie'
Sweetflag
Star Grass


These plants are almost always sold in soil, when bought gently but thoroughly rinse all the soil off the roots before putting roots in an aquarium.


*Some aquarium plants that grow emersed* (above water) in lower humidity, do better in medium light:
creeping jenny (also grows in your garden and under water)
any of the ludwigia sp.
riccia fluitans (keep bottom moist-does not grow roots)
Low light:
any aquatic mosses as long as the bottom stays wet

*Herbs *(medium light):
pretty much all of the herbs, mint, dill, parley, sage, etc.. some may need training wire as they get taller to prevent sagging but they do great in these set ups, get a herb you like to cook with (or use in teas etc) so you always have some fresh to cut and use ^^ You can even grow catnip on there for your fluffy pets. You don't have to buy them as seeds. You can get already growing plants, clean roots off of soil before planting on tank.


*Good luck to all who enter!*


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

thanks! i'm definitely entering!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

This would be kind of cool! I entered!


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, this would be a great little aquatic plant tank


----------

